# death related items.. you can buy!!



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

heres the link i think they also have the sources for everything if your interested...

http://listverse.com/2008/02/24/top-10-bizarre-death-related-things-you-can-buy-online/
what would you buy??


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'd buy the body bag, ‘73 Cadillac Hearse, a Corpse or three, coffin motorcycle trailer,Do it Yourself Embalming Kit and Dracula’s Coffin.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> I'd by the body bag, '73 Cadillac Hearse, a Corpse or three, coffin motorcycle trailer,Do it Yourself Embalming Kit and Dracula's Coffin.


That's pretty much what I'd go for, too. Maybe throw in a human skull or 2 - after all, you can never have too many skulls...


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Gotta have the autopsy dvd.


----------

